# Stuff stuck in chute/ring cap



## Chanmeats (May 3, 2021)

I just finished grinding 10 lbs of goose breasts with pork fat for sausage. When I finished I cannot get the ring cap off of the Chute of the grinder (altra meat grinder). I have tried using a wrench and a bunch of other methods to get the cap off. I believe that some fat/meat has gotten stuck along the threads causing it not to twist off. Any suggestions as to how to break down what is keeping it stuff so it will come loose?  I have tried soaking it in hot water, WD40, a wrench and other methods


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 3, 2021)

You tightened the nut too tight at the start. I snug it’s up, back it off a couple times. Always start grind with the nut slightly backed off. Also, grease the back end of the auger where the thrust washer is with crisco shortening.

You have pre-load on that nut from being too tight. Wrench it off and know better next time.


----------



## chopsaw (May 3, 2021)

I think it happens sometimes when it's not tight to start with . Pushes the auger and the plate and  puts it in a bind .
Does it have reverse ? If so run it backwards , or put in the freezer for a bit . 
My opinion of course .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 3, 2021)

Sounds like the threads are galled up which is very common in stainless steel due to frictional heating. 
Give it a good dousing with penetrating oil and let it sit for a couple of hours then wrench it off.
Or, as 

 chopsaw
  suggested, put it in the freezer and use the coefficient of thermal expansion to your advantage. 
It might take a combination of both methods. 
BTW, WD40 is not a penetrating oil.


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 3, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I think it happens sometimes when it's not tight to start with . Pushes the auger and the plate and  puts it in a bind .
> Does it have reverse ? If so run it backwards , or put in the freezer for a bit .
> My opinion of course .


Don’t disagree.
With the nut tight, I find excess heat generated while grinding. For a long time I locked it up a good snug, but then because of heat generation, I started to experiment. I found backing the nut off just slightly helped with heat and disassembly.

right now if I were OP, I would turn on the grinder to back off the nut. While running the nut will usually back off. Grinder off, has pre load on the nut.


----------



## Chanmeats (May 3, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Sounds like the threads are galled up which is very common in stainless steel due to frictional heating.
> Give it a good dousing with penetrating oil and let it sit for a couple of hours then wrench it off.
> Or, as
> 
> ...


The freezer method took care of it.

Thanks for the help


----------



## thirdeye (May 3, 2021)

If the chamber head (the piece that holds the auger and has the feed tube) will come off of the grinder try putting it in the freezer for a couple of hours, this will shrink everything a slight amount.  Then* slowly *pour warm water on the ring nut only.  You don't want too much water or too hot of water or you can crack it.   All you are trying to do is thaw it out so it will expand slightly.  Hopefully the cold chamber head with a warmer nut will allow the nut to come off.   A love tap with a rubber hammer might be needed, just don't get too western.


----------



## mike243 (May 11, 2021)

Grinding deer I have found you need the ring tite in order to cut any silver skin ,if you don't it wads up and then blocks the opening of the spray block plate and meat will only come out a few holes.  Also jams up into the nut ,


----------

